# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for May 2013

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can submit suggestions for the next month's tasks.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Lay an egg (because this task is basic i, you get credit for whatever comes out).
*Basic Task ii* - Tell a DC that he/she isn't real. Explain what happens next.

*Advanced Task i* - Have a date or and adventure with a mythological creature or character, and describe it. 
*Advanced Task ii* - Light yourself on fire in front of a DC. Describe the reaction.

*BONUS TASK!!* - Remove a body part and reattach it using any means necessary.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Thanks to Oceandrop for the idea to have a Bonus task.

----------


## Kaenthem

Wow great tasks, especially advanced task 1.

----------


## Taffy

Advanced task 1 sounds fun. I doubt I can do the bonus task since I've been reading a lot of horror books lately, I'm sure things would go wrong. :p

----------


## Zoth

> Basic Task ii - Tell a DC that he/she isn't real. Explain what happens next.



This never ends up well for me sigh xD

----------


## Oceandrop

I will definitely try get the bonus task one done because I can't imagine how it will feel like at all, so I am excited what my subconscious will come up with. Good luck & fun to you all  :Shades wink:

----------


## Flex

Definitely going after basic ii and advanced i in my next lucid! Maybe I'll tell some fairy shes not real then take her out on a date to make it up to her.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Phased

These are some nice ones! I'll be giving them a shot for sure.

----------


## Klikko

Don't push too hard when you try to lay an egg, or you may just push something out...

----------


## Scionox

Definitely have plans for this and hopefully will have more success than previous month.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Don't push too hard when you try to lay an egg, or you may just push something out...



All I heard was bonus points.

----------


## Arkadast

Yay! My advanced ii idea was added!  ::D:

----------


## anderj101

Excellent tasks this month.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Praise the lucid task club! They come up with the darndest things..

I'm laying something for sure this month.

----------


## Rozollo

Since I was on fire this weekend, I think this advanced task is in my wheelhouse. Shame I missed last month, but time to keep it going.

----------


## CanisLucidus

*Success* on the "tell a DC they're not real" task!





> "Good idea! Hey kid," I say, addressing a boy of about 11, "you're not real."
> 
> "Nuh-uhh..." the kid counters, looking cross and uncomfortable. Okay, that should be good for a Basic completion, but I'm looking for more.
> 
> Now I address a bearded man in his mid-60s, who I assume is the boy's grandfather. "You're not real. This is all happening inside my dream."
> 
> "Nonsense," the grandfather says, "_you're_ not real. I'll prove it." He flicks me on the left arm, looking proud of himself. I counterargue by levitating him a couple of feet off of the ground and setting him back down. He blubbers for a moment, then looks off at one of the cave walls, mentally processing this existential crisis. I feel a little bad for him.



In the same dream, I *failed* the advanced task when I tried to convince NewArtemis to transform into a werewolf and go killing.  Instead she turned into a big black dog and jumped in a pool.   :Cheeky: 

Full dream for both attempts: The Night of the Weredog - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Taffy

> Don't push too hard when you try to lay an egg, or you may just push something out...



Ew, I'm probably going to get nightmares just thinking about it. Anyway if I do try the task, would coughing it up count? That's probably the only way I'd even bother attempting it. > w <;;

----------


## ENlGMA

Gonna try to pull my arm off and see what happens. I'll report back.

----------


## poptartian121

Just goes to show that you need to read the task of the month BEFORE going to sleep. Had a lucid in which I tore off my left index finger and then did absolutely nothing with it.  :tongue2:   Ah well. At least my dry streak has been replaced with an amazing streak. three out of the last four nights has had a lucid dream.

----------


## PennyRoyal

After I knock out my personal goals for May I'll definitely try my hand at ruining a DCs day by letting them know they are a figment of my imagination  :tongue2:

----------


## ENlGMA

So this morning I performed my WILD tech, knowing that as soon as I was dreaming I would do the bonus task. So after the vibrations ended I sat up in bed and immediately grasped the index finger of my left hand in my right, and without hesitation pulled it off. I was expecting it not to hurt and it didn't, but funnily enough when I looked at the base of the finger and the place where it came off from, instead of bone and blood it was shaped like lego blocks!!! This caused me to laugh out loud. With the finger in my right hand, I closed my fist around it and tried to turn it blue, but when I opened my hand only the nail was blue (weird). Feeling a little sad at my lack of control I shoved the finger back into my hand. It felt very strange. After that I did some non-related things until I woke up!!

Well that's it I guess. Gonna go for more tasks.

----------


## Graywolf

Haha I think basic task 1 sounds kind of awkward to describe but I'll try it and advanced task 1  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats Enigma! Dang, I thought folks would have a really hard time with that one. You guys ain't scared of nuthin!





> Ew, I'm probably going to get nightmares just thinking about it. Anyway if I do try the task, would coughing it up count? That's probably the only way I'd even bother attempting it. > w <;;



Gotta come from the tushie!

----------


## Taffy

Ok, probably going to pass on that one then.

----------


## KarmaSangye

*I became lucid again standing in my kitchen. I thought I should try to lay and egg! As I did this it felt like I was going to shit on my self so I stopped, because I am pretty sure I would shit in physical haha!(Next time I'll try a different way haha)

Can't wait to try other one!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

You know guys, I'm always afraid of doing something in the dream and having my real body do it to. Like if I yell "More Lucidity" in my dream, will I say it in real life and wake my partner? Or if I pee in a dream will I wet the bed? What if I'm having some awesome dream sex, will I be humping the covers in real life? Well ok, the 3rd one I think might be possible. Well, all 3 might be possible. But I never did. So the odds are probably in your favor. Maybe probably.

So quit being scared and just poop an egg. I'm gonna and I don't care if I crap my pants for real. That will just make the story even better. Plus I'll probably wake up before having an accident. Maybe probably.

----------


## FriendlyFace

Ahh fun! Removing bodyparts is one of my reality checks... never put one back on though. I usually just toss it and a new one shows up. I did once spend a whole night carrying around my reproductive organ asking people to help me get it back on. I was a teenager in a horrible relationship.

----------


## Zoth

> I did once spend a whole night carrying around my reproductive organ asking people to help me get it back on. I was a teenager in a horrible relationship.



I can't wait to read your dream about completing the task xD

----------


## Stalthdan

> I did once spend a whole night carrying around my reproductive organ asking people to help me get it back on.



Although imagining that gives me the shivers, it actually gave me an idea.. If I ever get lucid this month, I'll try to pluck off my head and employ it in practical jokes before setting it back on.   :p

----------


## PostScript99

I decided not to go for Basic I since I'm not laying an egg, but I got Basic II.


*Spoiler* for _Basic II_: 



In a mall, browsing. I walk into a Japanese trading card shop and find my friend Zach. He tells me the government has put him here as a secret agent and he is to root out illegal immigrants. Looking around, I spot a little packet with an old-fashioned Sprite logo on it and open it. Inside is a piece of music called _Ultimate Sprite_ that is some 150 measures long. I put all I remembered down here. ultimatesprite.JPG


 I ask him how much it is, and it's twenty cents. I see another one with a Tropicana logo that's 30 cents, and a Mickey mouse figurine that's $5.20. Suddenly, I realize that I won't have these things when I wake up, so I must be dreaming. I study the music a little bit to try and remember it, then walk up to another friend of mine who's Asian and his name is Troung. 

"This is a dream, you know."

*evil grin*

"That means you're not real."

*So? Who cares?" *grins more evilly*

I leave before anything nightmarish happens. Whew! That's all that's relevant.

----------


## NyxCC

In case I happen to lucid stumble upon a mythological creature and there is no DC around, would telling the creature that it isn't real suffice for basic ii?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> In case I happen to lucid stumble upon a mythological creature and there is no DC around, would telling the creature that it isn't real suffice for basic ii?



Sure!

Have fun with the thing and get a double-hitter  ::happy::

----------


## NyxCC

All right then, hope my subcon is collaborative this month! Dream on!  ::banana::

----------


## CharlesD

Well, I haven't managed these yet, but I've actually done two of them in previous dreams, if comic book characters count.  Telling DCs they aren't real is something I've enjoyed before as well.  I'll have to give these a try again.

----------


## Xvaiuer

I did the second basic task! I was in the car with my dad, already lucid, and I told him how he and my mom weren't real and they both started yelling at me. He brought me to a building and showed me the picture said 2106 AD and said "Ha. That proves it's real." And I explained to him how 2106 hadn't even happened yet. It was very funny! The dream itself was very, very weird. Feel free to look at it in my DJ if you want to.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats Xvaiuer! Was it fun messing with your parents haha





> Well, I haven't managed these yet, but I've actually done two of them in previous dreams, if comic book characters count.  Telling DCs they aren't real is something I've enjoyed before as well.  I'll have to give these a try again.



Me too, I always enjoyed the different reactions. I figured alot of the pros have done this task before, but I thought it would make a decent basic task. Most beginners are at least able to find 1 DC. Then all they have to do is remember to ask the question.

----------


## Arkadast

> Gonna try to pull my arm off and see what happens. I'll report back.



That wasn't your arm ;-; 
Nonetheless, congrats on the Bonus Task!





> He seemed to have a dark outline around him, as if he was a sketch. I wondered if my imagination hasn't fully created him yet. He reminds me of Tobias, from the book Divergent, or Jace, from the Mortal Instruments. Either way they were both mythical book characters which lead this dream to become a TotM completion. I lightly touched his forearm to see if it was real. It felt real. Hard, like muscle. He sat up silently and got off of my bed. I saw that he was wearing a black V-neck shirt and jeans. I walked around my bed to where he was standing. He looked at me for a second, as if asking what I was going to do, yet knowing exactly what I was going to do at the same time. I lifted my arms up and around his neck and pulled his head down so that his lips collided with mine.



Yep. Yeeeeeeeeeeeep. Probably my best lucid ever.
TotM Makeout Session, 2 DILD chain. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Raven Knight

*Land of Confusion*
I am lying on a towel in the middle of a green field.  It is a very peaceful setting.  I sit up and look around.  At first I think I am alone in the field but then I see there is a man there with me.  One solitary Templar.  He is watching me from a distance.  I figure I will ignore him but then I remember the tasks of the month.  One of them is to tell a DC that they don't exist.  This should be an easy one.  I go over to the Templar, who seems unsure of what to expect.  He says he is just there to watch, he means no harm.  I say it doesn't matter.  He isn't even real.  He hesitates and then asks what I'm talking about.  I tell him he doesn't exist.  He pauses again and then says if he doesn't exist then why do I keep killing him and his friends.  I ask how I can kill him if he doesn't exist.  I can't kill something that doesn't exist.  He pauses again.  I remember the other part of the task of the month, which is to set myself on fire in front of a DC.  I've already confused this Templar, why not go a bit further.  I ask him if he'd like to see someone on fire.  He backs away, holds his hands up, and says no, don't do that.  I tell him I'm not going to set him on fire, I'm not a sociopath.  I'll be the fire.  I call up a small fireball and set myself on fire.  It's warm but not hot.  I'm on fire but not burning.  The Templar just stares.  He is totally speechless.  He says I really am insane.  I comment that I should've known.  If I'm on fire he wouldn't piss on me to put me out.  Typical Templar bastard.  He doesn't seem to know what to respond.  I hear a meow and I look down to see Grumpy Cat roasting a marshmallow on my left foot.

I summon a splash of water to extinguish my fire and then scoop up Grumpy Cat to pet the cat.  Grumpy Cat submits to being picked up but looks grumpier than ever, she has a look in her eyes that says she would like to scratch my eyes out but for some reason she doesn't make any move to do so.  Grumpy Cat wiggles in my arms so I put her down.  She walks away, sticking her tail up as she goes as if she is flipping me the bird with her tail, telling me to fuck off.  I am left alone with the confused Templar.  I remember that I had been planning on checking on Nomad since I haven't heard from him for a while.  I focus on opening a portal to find Nomad, and one opens.  I am about to go through the portal when I wake up instead.

----------


## Arkadast

> *Land of Confusion* I've already confused this Templar, why not go a bit further.  I ask him if he'd like to see someone on fire.  He backs away, holds his hands up, and says no, don't do that.  I tell him I'm not going to set him on fire, I'm not a sociopath.  I'll be the fire.  I call up a small fireball and set myself on fire.  It's warm but not hot.  I'm on fire but not burning.  The Templar just stares.  He is totally speechless.  He says I really am insane.  I comment that I should've known.  If I'm on fire he wouldn't piss on me to put me out.  Typical Templar bastard.  He doesn't seem to know what to respond.  I hear a meow and I look down to see Grumpy Cat roasting a marshmallow on my left foot.



Yay, someone completed my lucid  TotM task! Congrats, sounds like an awesome lucid!

----------


## she

*Spoiler* for _for dream_: 



I was in a jim. Jumped and did exercises. i don't remember why i knew that its a LD. May be because exercises were easier then in real. I went outdoors. it was foggy, but i saw silhouette of a hill. I erased it and fog went to its place. Only few trees was on its place. I turned around and saw other mountain. i erased it too. Then i erased multistory building. I was proud of myself. It was real goal! Then i remembered about additional task of the month. I'm good at beheading, so i desided to cut my head. I went to construction site, found a projector - it gave my shadow on the wall. In fact when i became to think about the shadow i immediately had it. I looked at my shadow and it became a mirrow, so i looked at myself. I draw a line on my neck - tried to move my head - nothing. I pushed a button on the neck and put off my head. i had it in my hands and looked at my face with open eyes and absolutely natural Then i put my head on my neck back and as i didn't remember any tasks - went to the real.

----------


## PennyRoyal

To paraphrase -- DC was telling me that he is all powerful and I could do nothing to him. I took him for a ride in the air and told him that it was all happening in my mind. Does that count for basic?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome she!!

And Penny: if you were lucid then it counts. It's about telling the DC and then witnessing the reaction. Checking your DJ in a sec.

Here's my craziness from this morning! I'll spoiler it because it is TLDR:


*Spoiler* for _DJ excerpt_: 



I drifted off, and was suddenly aware that I was at work, in the PFDS department. I saw a woman walk up to me, and it hit me that I had just fallen asleep like 2 seconds ago. (note: This is happening to me more and more lately. Instead of WILDing seamlessly from awake to lucid dream, I'm losing my awareness for a few seconds, while the dream forms itself, then I quickly realize that I was just falling asleep in my bed a few seconds ago. No vibrations or HH that I'm aware of. Just a super quick DILD. No complaints.)

Anyway, I fell the dream slip a little upon awareness, so I just focus on the woman coming up to me which helps. The lay an egg task bursts into my mind, so I ask her point blank, "Hey, wanna watch me lay an egg?" She stops and says, "Ok..?" I pull my pants down just to my knees and squat. I push but not too hard (some of you members brought up the accident thing and apparently it crept into my dream, spanks a heap!).

But then I suddenly woke up (or so I thought). I was lying on the bed on my side, facing Danny, and I felt my pants fill up with something warm. Oh shit. I said "Oh no, I just tried the egg task and I think I crapped myself!" I told Danny. He laughed and said he didn't even want to know. I felt so embarrassed, but at the same time, it didn't really feel like poop in my pants. More like, wadded up cloth. So I reached down the back of my pants and felt what seemed to be some wadded up material. I pulled it out and it was a purple t-shirt with Disney characters on the front, dressed in Halloween costumes. At this moment, I believed that I had somehow carried something from my dream into reality.  :Picard face palm:  Danny asked me what the hell it was. I just said forget it and tossed the shirt onto the floor, feeling really confused. But then he got up and took it, and when I asked what he did with it, he said he threw it "over the ledge." Ledge, what ledge? Suddenly he was a black man, WEARING the shirt I had just laid. And our bed was suddenly a table with weird food all over it, that I was furiously trying to sort through. All this confusion finally reached a hilt and I questioned my reality.

I'm still fucking dreaming. I pooped a shirt but it was still in the dream! I looked at black Danny, and the second basic task popped into my head:

Me: Hey, I'm dreaming and you're a character in my-
Him: SHUT UP!!!!!
Me: Heh, ok you're a dream character and this is MY-
Him: No YOU'RE A DREAM CHARACTER!!!!!!
Me: No, YOU are a character in MY dream dumbass
Him: *pinches the spot where his nose meets his forehead, as if he has a horrible headache*
Me: Careful, this is where my DCs' heads usually explode. *I makes gesture with my hands of an exploding head*
Him: *jolts in surprise, but head doesn't explode*
Me: Hehee, keep the shirt***

*** I didn't really say "Keep the shirt" but I wish I had! I thought it added to the humor.

----------


## Xanous

Finally did one. Basic 2.


*Spoiler* for _dream segment_: 



...I become lucid anyway because I recognize how dream like this all is. I get up and walk into the kitchen. The light is on.
I see someone that looks like my mom in the sun room. She spots me and hides in a dark corner. I think of the task again. I say "Hey. Hey you." She won't come out. I spot a pitcher of water by the sink and I take it up and slash her. Her only reaction is that now she has the mop bucket and shes coming around into the kitchen to splash me back.
I laugh at her and say, "You're not real."
She comes into the light and looks like a very creepy version of my mom. She forgets the bucket and answers, "That's insubstantial and inconsequential." She rattles off a bunch of other big words that my dreaming mind didn't catch (I have trouble just trying to remember the first part of that) then says, "My Aunt warned me about you. You're a maniacal energy draining vampire." The dream starts to fade and I need to stabilize. So I follow her suggestions and throw myself on her to suck, not her blood, but her energy. As I do so the dream fades.

I have another false awakening but this time I put more thought into the nose plug. I cleanly blow out and laugh a little to myself. I'm very pleased that I didn't fall for the FA...




Full dream: The Manical Vampire and the Teleporting Driver - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Will wing on break or toilet!

----------


## Silvernighthawk

Advanced Task II:
I was standing in my kitchen, lucid. I said to myself, "OK, I don't see any dream characters here, so I'll try somewhere else." I walked into the dining room, where I saw my parents talking to each other. I marched up to my dad, and looked down at my feet to see a torch on my hand. I threw down the torch at my feet and looked at my dad again to see the results as the fire began to engulf me. The fire was pleasantly warm and smelled nice, like the smell of burning wood. My dad was still talking to my mom but was staring at me, before going "AB-BU-BU-BU..." Then he began to laugh hysterically while I just stood there, on fire. The fire died out and I turned to my mom. 
"Hey mom, mom, guess what. You aren't real." I said to her. 
"Stop it! You have to wake up soon. You don't have time for this." My mom quickly berated me.

----------


## woblybil

I have been out of town a few days and look what happens....
Asking me to have a date with a mythological DC is like giving "Wilie Sutton" a key to the bank......  :tongue2: 
Actually I had one last night but it was before I knew the task so I cant count it.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Nice double-hitter Silvernighthawk!

----------


## poptartian121

For the bonus task, could we do the reverse? As in add a limb and then take it off?

----------


## woblybil

5/09
2:00am This is awful, Just awful..... :tongue2: 
 I knew I was dreaming because I told myself I had a task to perform before falling asleep, I thought of a favorite witch I know to date that owned a store and went to her store and told her I was dreaming and was supposed to date a mythical entity and she said show me you're dreaming so I tried to will a door open and the whole wall fell down,   I tried to make an A frame sign stand up by levitation and it went flap so I walked over and set it up and it went flap, Then I tried to levitate a chair and it fell over so I picked it up and set it straight and a leg fell off and it fell over again and other things I tried failed and I was having a tantrum like a three year old and people were laughing at me and pointing so I got mad and woke up......... Jeez

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> For the bonus task, could we do the reverse? As in add a limb and then take it off?



I don't see why not.. odd that you even thought of this. Is it because you are too scared to take off an existing limb, so creating a false one would be "safer" to remove? Or did you just think of it because you like to think outside the box? The latter would be cool, the former is just plain chicken.

----------


## Xvaiuer

I have a question about Advanced Task 1, can it be like any character? One from a book or a video game?

----------


## poptartian121

Let's go with the latter one...
No it's because it is one of my existing dream goals that I'm trying to get. You know, kill two birds with one stone.

----------


## woblybil

5/10
6:30am Another try, I had searched for another mythical date on the internet earlier and the best I could come up with was "Siren's" Which are quite dangerous then off to bed to listen to sleep music..
 As I started to see images I conjured a Greek island where they might live using Tae-Re mantra and it had not rolled in my head more than three times when I popped out right among them, There were three of them lazing about on a grassy knoll, One a naked red haired beauty reaching up to me but then the whole thing faded and although I tried there was little I could do to stop it..... Dang !

Ps: I found thousands of male mythic's for women to choose from but only about three suitable women for the men to choose from and those can be dangerous demons.

----------


## Zoth

Decided to go for the TOTM next lucid, I never did one all this time, and got it yesterday  :smiley: 

Completed the pooping one (no egg xD) and the tell the DC that he's not real (Freud helped me  ::D: )
Dj entry here. The specific part here:





> I realize that I'm dreaming. I then open in a big smile and recall that I want to complete the TOTM as I never did one xD I even think "what's the best person to say that she isn't real than Freud itself?!" I go ahead and tell him "This is a dream, you are not real." Freud smiles at first and says in a very relaxed mode "Well (even the accent was perfect lol) I am real because I am a product of your subconscious". After saying this he relaxes into the coach and stays there smoking. "Okay one done" I think, let's move to the other task which is pooping something out. I don't even take my pants off, I just lay low and push. I feel something coming out and without seeing it I grab it with my right hand. I find it to be a small package of cookies, a very simple ones, but the package is so small it only has about 4 cookies. I laugh and throw it away.



Next time I'll probably do the fire one and the remove one body part, because I can't think of a proper candidate for the mythological one 0o

----------


## Sangfoot

Hi All!

I had a great dream last night, I think a managed Basic TOTM I and II and Advanced TOTM I !!

Here is my Dream Journal entry. 

Let me know what you think  :Cheeky:

----------


## Dreamaway

I managed to complete advanced task two and the bonus task.
      I'm in the middle of a park. I take a match out of my pocket and it lights on fire. I let it catch onto my jacket, and pretty soon there's fire all over me. There's so much smoke that I can't see very well any more. People are screaming and running, and I can hear fire trucks in the distance. Also, the fire hurt really bad!
      Now for the next one. I'm having a tough time taking my arms off, so I ask someone nearby to help me twist them off. They don't seem bothered by it, and gladly help. After the arms were gone I couldn't feel them anymore. Also, I believe that people thought I was an amputee because everyone seemed very respectful.

----------


## Xvaiuer

I did Basic I and Advanced II last night! I'll describe it now, I did the advanced one first. I was in the living room with my dad and I was already lucid. I saw a paperclip on the couch and I picked it up. I told him it was a match, and I urged it to catch on fire and it did. I caught myself on fire and it did hurt a little, but he didn't even move. He just stood there and watched me burn. Thanks dad. Now here's Basic I. I was in the kitchen with my dad, and I told him. "Alright dad. There is an egg that I need to crap out, and it's blue with pink stripes." I suddenly felt like I had to go to the bathroom, so I kept pushing until I heard a plop, and saw an egg on the floor. This dream turned into a lucid nightmare though. Feel free to check it out in my DJ.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Great job guys, wow! Sorry for the delayed wings, I've been busy at the bakery preparing for Mother's Day and I keep falling asleep when I get home. I'm gonna have to go back to doing winging on the potty!

*Xvaiuer:* It needs to be a character from Greek or Roman mythology for example. If you pick someone or something from a book or video game, it needs to be something in the same ball park. You know, so it's not just a plain old person. Something with crazy powers or part animal etc. Also, congrats on the egg! All any of seem to do is lay clothes and food but I believe yours was the first actual egg  ::lol:: 

*Dreamaway:* Did you manage to get your arms reattached? That's half the task!

----------


## Stalthdan

> It needs to be a character from Greek or Roman mythology for example. If you pick someone or something from a book or video game, it needs to be something in the same ball park. You know, so it's not just a plain old person. Something with crazy powers or part animal etc.



Would Garrus Vakarian do?

----------


## RavenOfShadow

I have completed Basic II!

You can read all about it in my dream journal, here. 

But what happened:

I saw a large latino woman walking towards me through the woods, so I ran up to her and as I got to her she began to undress. I paused, but pushed on, saying "Hey! You're just a figment of my imagination!" All she did was giggle and jokingly said "Oh, shut up!" I continued insisting but she insisted on continuing undressing, and eventually I gave up and let her embrace me. She wasn't very attractive, but she had a pretty face so I was considering... Things... But my girlfriend bumped me and woke me up, which I'm ok with!

WOOO!

~Raven

----------


## Ctharlhie

I think I mixed up the two basic tasks when I tried to remember the TotM in my dream. Because I found a DC and lay an egg in front of them!  ::lol::  could have killed three birds with one stone.
11-05-13 - Task of the Month for May (basic) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sibyline

I tried to lay an egg, but got sidetracked. Nevertheless, I had a really nice WILD, and would appreciate comments and tips, since I'm a complete novice when it comes to performing predetermined tasks in my dreams.

Successful WILD with failed TOTM attempt - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Ctharlhie

Now to think of a mythological character to date... (We're allowed to mix and match basic and advanced tasks, right?)

Congrats on the WILD, Sibyline, better luck next time for the task  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

I've been trying to summon Falkor the luckdragon for the mythological creature advanced task. I just needed a little more dream time and I would have had it. Maybe next time.  ::whyme:: 





> Outside, there is daylight but the sky is overcast and gray. I'm fine with that. At least it's not dark I remember my task to summon Falkor and fly to China. I walk into the street and begin whistling. I try the two finger whistle like a cattle rustler but it sounds like too much air and is faint. I try several different styles of whistles but none of them sound right and I eventually settle on calling him like a dog. "Falkor, come on boy. Faaaallllkor!" I wait with full expectation but I don't see him. I tell myself to keep moving while waiting and calling. I know the dream always fades into something else or I wake up when I am too idle. I look to the southern sky behind me. There is a red star and a wide white streak. I tell myself that that is Falkor and ignore the red star. After a second I see the white streak begin to move like a fish swimming in the sea. I wait with anticipation as I see him begin to take on more detail and slowly work his way toward me. At that moment, I suddenly and with out warning wake up.

----------


## NyxCC

A bit behind on those cool tasks, but finally got Basic 2 done!  ::banana:: 





> Instead, I have difficulty focusing on the letters and it finally hits me! Oh right, once again time to concentrate on the tasks. My mind is a bit hazy, so I think I need to set the room for this, looking around for the items I need. I turn way too much and it feels more like spinning than looking around. I expect some mythological creature to just pop up while I do this, and mistakenly to see an egg as well. Nothing of the kind. 
> 
> I notice at least five DCs sitting down, their backs facing me, as if they are all working on their PCs. I begin shouting, asking them to help me set the room and everything I need. Nobody is paying any attention to me. I become upset at this and finally decide to tell them they are not real. No reaction, their backs are really stiff. I repeat this again as if I am insulting them with those words. Finally, a girl with dark hair and vampire teeth answers back. I can barely hear what she is saying, she repeats it again " Oh, I am bla bla with fear". Bla bla is actually some m-word that does not exist at all. You are what? I ask her again. I repeat the strange m-word a few more times, trying to memorize it. It works but I begin to forget the dream. The vampire girl starts to laugh, and makes me laugh too. Overcame by happiness, I am able to control the DCs in the room and everybody bursts out laughing. The dream fades and I am back in darkness, in my bed



Time travel serum, retro PC, TOTM B2

----------


## NyxCC

::doh::  Gosh, I just read this again! Vampire girl? Does that count for the mythological character task?  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

I have already been rewarded for this dream so no more credit please, Its just the finale from returning to finish the dream I started the day before  :tongue2: ..
 I had about a 70% failure rate trying for those stinkin Sirens anyways.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...d-dream-46348/

----------


## CharlesD

I managed one just now.  I was in an office building of sorts with a lot of people around doing some kind of work.  People were at desks and going to and fro.  I became lucid and thought about tasks and the egg was the first thing that came to mind.  I went into another room and went into a corner and squatted down to try to lay an egg, but I wasn't too successful because I felt like I was going to poop and was afraid it would happen for real.  Then a woman walked into the room and struck up a conversation with me, which kind of ended my egg laying attempt.  I told her she wasn't real and she kind of laughed a little and said, " Are you pretty sure I'm not the one dreaming and you're not real?"  I said I was pretty sure.  Then she asked me my age and when I told her she seemed surprised, said I didn't look like I was in my 40s, but that was a shame because she really didn't go for older guys.  Then I walked into a hallway and proceeded to tell everyone there that they weren't real and were all in my head and this other woman walked up to me and just out of the blue kissed me quite passionately and asked if that felt real or not.  I'm pretty sure I came close to laying an egg then, but it faded and I woke up.

Funny thing is I fell asleep thinking about the advanced tasks and when I went lucid this is what happened.

----------


## PennyRoyal

I had a dragon set me on fire. The DC I was doing it in front of disappeared after it happened though, does it count for advanced?

DJ link below. 

DJ entry, Dracarys

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I tried to lay an egg, but got sidetracked. Nevertheless, I had a really nice WILD, and would appreciate comments and tips, since I'm a complete novice when it comes to performing predetermined tasks in my dreams.
> 
> Successful WILD with failed TOTM attempt - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



I replied to your DJ *Sibyline*.

*CharlesD:* so the kiss was so good it almost made you lay an egg, did I read that right??!!

And *NyxCC:* Yeah vampires count. I was kinda hoping for more of an "adventure," but I realize I didn't really specify. I'll be less vague about the task details next month. And you know, once I had a creature tell me his name in a dream and I tried sooooooooooooo hard to remember it when I woke up. Man I repeated it, and he repeated it to me slowly, syllable by syllable, and we repeated it together several times and I STILL couldn't remember it when I woke up. So annoying  :tongue2: 
*
Ctharlhie:* Yes you get credit for each one, even if they were all in the same dream. Whereas in TOTY they have to be in separate dreams.

Congrats everyone! Been seeing some great responses. Oh and *Xanous:* Falkor.. seriously?  :tongue2: 

edit: Oh *Penny*, didn't see you thar.. getting set on blue fire by a dragon sounds about right!

----------


## PennyRoyal

> Oh Penny, didn't see you thar.. getting set on blue fire by a dragon sounds about right!



Woo! My first pair of fancy gold wings  ::D:

----------


## NyxCC

@ OB. Thanks OB! Yeah, dream memory can be quite tricky it turns out. Oh, and sorry the adventure wasn't that interesting, I will try to make things a bit wilder next time!  :tongue2: 

@ Penny. Good job Penny and congrats on the wings! Have never dream seen a dragon (or Jesus for that matter), it must have been awesome.  ::D:

----------


## Tye

I have completed basic task 2.

I was at school in my homeroom then I became lucid and told the entire class they weren't real and just part of my dream, then everyone looked at me weird and charged and tried to kill me, yea I woke up right after they charged.

----------


## Dreamaway

> *Dreamaway:* Did you manage to get your arms reattached? That's half the task!



     Unfortunately, no! I got sidetracked after removing my arms and went the rest of the lucid dream without them.

----------


## CharlesD

> I replied to your DJ *Sibyline*.
> 
> *CharlesD:* so the kiss was so good it almost made you lay an egg, did I read that right??!!



Pretty much.  Usually in dreams they're not quite right, but this one was spot on.  Part of the shock was also that when I'm lucid I don't normally go kissing women other than my wife and this woman just came and got me so fast I didn't know how to react, and she was darn good looking to boot.  I've been in non lucids where for some reason I wasn't married or my wife was passed or something and I would be with a different woman and there would be no guilt, but this time my awareness was high enough to know that I was really lying in bed next to my wife and maybe I shouldn't be kissing other people.

----------


## Sibyline

Awww, that's sweet, CharlesD. In How I Met Your Mother, Marshall always has to work through an elaborate scenario of Lily dying of some mysterious disease and then on her deathbed making him promise to find a new woman, before he can think about another woman.

----------


## CharlesD

I got the egg one last night and came a hair from the advanced.  I found myself behind a glass wall overlooking a gymnasium.  There was a TV set on the floor below me with the CBS sports logo, one of those remote setups like they will do at football games on the sidelines.  I recognized Jim Nantz down there and he was talking about football and he said something negative about the Bengals and that ticked me off.  Then I went lucid because I realized it's not football season.  I thought about the egg task and the adventure one and decided I would try those.  I went through the glass wall and came out the other side flying, reached my hand behind me in mid flight, and caught the egg as it fell out, and then threw it at Jim Nantz.  I missed him and hit the ground right in front of his feet, which was still quite comical.  I flew out of the building thinking about the adventure and since I was already flying, I was joined by Superman, but all we did was fly a few blocks across the city before I woke up about a minute later.  I'll leave that to your discretion whether or not that actually counts.

----------


## KingYoshi

Nice tasks! Can't wait to get back into these again. My first thoughts on the egg laying was, "Shit the bed!" lol

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> My first thoughts on the egg laying was, "Shit the bed!" lol



Maaaaan, you're not the only one! Also welcome back  :smiley:

----------


## she

I kept in mind to show myself to DC but forgot to make me fire :tongue2: 

*Spoiler* for _for the dream_: 



There was big black dog. It was mine, but i couldn't remember its name. I thought that it can't be so, count fingers -six. I wanted to transform myself in live coals, like bad guys in iron man . I did it and went to my son - look! i'm like in iron man! I' m too!!! he said and i saw many red sports on it. His eyes was absolutely black, like in horror films. I said - Look! and spited with a fire. He came to me and touched me. In fact i was afraid a bit at first, but i felt no pain. I spited once again and there appeared a lot of DCs and i went to the garden through the wall.... With open eyes. I went about 2-3 seconds. In the yard i met kids- they were advertising something. I said - you know - you are dreaming....i felt that they attached me, fought with them a bit and went to real.

----------


## TehDalek

So I attempted the fire task this morning. I don't really remember too much about it now, but I'll try to explain it best as I can. 
I had just woken up after about 8 1/2 hours of sleep, so I was not really tired at this point. I rolled over and was able to get into a dream quite easily. I saw things in kind of a fairytale kind of fashion. I saw a somewhat tall tower surrounded by trees and such. There was 3 people on top, and people surrounding the tower. I started flying around the tower to just kinda see everything. I couldn't control my flying very well, as I felt I was watching the lucid more than actually being in it. I tried landing on the tower, but I kept overshooting it. I ended up on top eventually and lit my right arm on fire. Nobody seemed to care, they were too busy with what was going on below. I then turned my hands to lava, with black rock covering it slightly to keep its form. I rubbed my hands together, and watched as the rock crumbled a bit. It was pretty neat looking. I woke up as I heard some trumpet sounds as if a party was about to begin.

----------


## Sibyline

I did it! I completed the two basic tasks during a wonderful DEILD chain this morning. This was my second attempt at task 1 and first attempt at task 2. Here's what happened:


*Spoiler* for _laying an egg (that wasn't an egg)_: 



Struggled to roll out of bed (must find a better way to do this) and got up, determined to do a TOTM. The kids would want me to lay an egg, so I looked at the floor and found a play mat. I decided this would be an adequate surface. Confident that this was a dream, I went for a number 2 with gusto. I even made loud chicken noises just for fun. Something small dropped out, and I felt disappointed. I also still had to go, but never mind. Let's see what we have here. Oh, a crystal! A small, colourless crystal, about 2 by 1 centimeters. Well, that's a bit boring compared to everyone at DV, isn't it? Must do better next time.

Stood up. Got annoyed with lack of light. Vocal command for more light failed. Attempt to paint the ceiling with light failed. Never mind. The urge to lay another egg persisted, so I searched the floor and found a pretty black-white-purple scarf with silver threads lying on the floor. I had this when I was 13. Wore it out within a year, but here it was, good as new and looking very nest-y. I crouched down and went for it. More chicken noises, and I was having a great time! The result this time was much better. Another crystal, but this one 5 by 5 cm in the purple colour of the scarf, and shaped like an Aztec or Mayan temple. I was able to manipulate it into other shapes, still angular but very pretty. I was very content and sure this would be an adequate result for DV.




*Spoiler* for _telling a DC it's not real_: 



Again, back in bed, looking at vase. Oh, I can't be bothered with these flags, let's just get up. Something was holding me back, and this time I sensed an ominous presence. Out of the corner of my eye I saw a dark shadow looming too close for comfort. A succubus, excellent! I had been worried about the result I might get from an unsuspecting DC from an attempt at TOTM basic task #2, but here was someone I had to get rid of anyway. "You! You are not real! You are in my dream!" The creature let go of me and faded away. Granted, an string of obscenities or at least a pathetic "I'm melting!" would have been more fun, but this would do.[COLOR="#FF0000"]



Full DJ entry here.

Next: SWF seeking unattached mythological creature. May or may not put out on first date.

----------


## Twoshadows

It's been a while since I have had a good LD like this, so I'm very happy about all that I accomplished.

*Lucid Dream/Tasks of the Month*

I was in the jeep with Marsha. We were driving to where this guy lived so I could either pick something up or drop it off. As we were driving I suddenly realized we had gone up the Little Cut. I was surprised. I hadn't realized we were going this far. I hadn't even remembered passing Horseshoe Bend. Right after getting up the Little Cut, we turned right onto a dirt road. The road entered a little canyon, and I remember thinking how pretty this was. I was a little jealous that this man lived in such a pretty place. 

All of a sudden I was out of the jeep. I saw the jeep zip on up the road without me. I had no idea how I had slipped out. I started running after the jeep wondering when Marsha would realize I was gone. And what she would think. I ran through this narrow tunnel area that was really cool and kept on running up the road. Marsha wasn't stopping. How could she not have noticed.

Somewhere in here lucidity started creeping in. I don't remember a big "blam" moment. But I started *doing flips* as I was running. I knew I had the ability to do flips. I also knew that I wasn't getting as high in my flips as I often do. I was going so fast...no hovering.

I finally got to a point where I had full lucidity. And at that point I immediately decided I needed to do some tasks of the month. I had looked at them once at the beginning of the month. I remembered they seemed really cool and right up my alley.

I looked over and saw that I was at this park. I saw a few guys sitting on benches or standing nearby. I boldly walked right up to one guy and started talking to him. He was about 20 and looked at least part Indian (India), but he had blue eyes. I wish I remembered what I said, but his reaction was really rude. I decided that he would be a good one to do the basic ii task on (Telling a DC they are not real).

So I looked right at him and said, "Whatever...but guess what....none of this is real....you're not real...this is a lucid dream."

*He wasn't phased.* He kept up his rude comments and said something like, "Well you can take your lucid dream and shove it right up your ----."

I said, "Okay fine then". And I stepped a few feet away from him. This would be the perfect chance to try out another task (Light myself on Fire). I held my arms out in front of me and concentrated. Within seconds I could see flames start to rise from my arms. Since I was in bright sunshine I worried that it wasn't enough to be that noticeable. So I concentrated harder and soon I could see flames all over my body. They were still a little dim, but they would be noticeable. So I then looked over to where the rude guy was sitting so I could get his reaction.* He had a surprised look on his face*. I then noticed that I had set him on fire as well. I looked around again and saw that his friends were also on fire.

"Take that." I said to the rude guy. I was hoping the fire would scare the crap out of him and humble him a little.

The fire wasn't hot. I couldn't feel it at all.

The friends started laughing at this whole thing. I could tell they thought I was amazing and clever for setting the fires with my mind. The rude guy, on the other hand, wasn't laughing. *He was freaking out*. He acted like his fire was actually hot and was trying to put it out on his head. Finally I put all the fires out and decided to do another task since I was still fully lucid.

I remembered I wanted to try the Lay an Egg Task. I knew that would be simple to do, yet had that fun unknown factor. I squatted on the ground and squeezed a little. Nothing happened so I squeezed and pushed a little harder. Suddenly I was worried that all I would manage to do would be to go poop. I didn't want that. I stood up again. I realized that I had my clothes on. I decided to reach down in my pants to see if I maybe laid an egg and hadn't realized it. 

Sure enough, I could feel something down there. I pulled it out. It was a *clear plastic ball* about 2 inches in diameter. On it were some *wiggly eyes*. There were a few loose wiggly eyes beside it. Okay, that was interesting. I set them down on the ground and reached down to see if there was anything more in my pants.

This time I pulled out a handful of those *little plastic letters* with the magnets that people put on the fridge (or at least used to when I was young).

I tried again. This time it was a handful of *plastic blue things* that I wasn't sure what they were. And there was also a *dice*.

I was going to do it again, but I noticed the rude guy walking by. I went up to him and put my arm around him and started walking with him. He didn't seem to notice at all. Then a guy that was supposedly a friend of mine went up to him and told him that I was interested in him and that I would like his phone number. The rude guy acted surprised and asked, "Are you sure she would go out with me." My friend said, "Of course." And the rude guy got a little excited at that point and fumbled in his pockets to find a piece of paper on which to write his phone number on.

But at that point I could feel the dream fading from me. I was a little sad, but knew it was alright since I had done three tasks and I need to write them down before I forgot.


The next thing I knew I was standing next to Marie who was sitting on a corner couch/chair. I looked at corner of it and saw what looked like cream colored black widow. It didn't have an hourglass, but everything about it looked like a black widow. As I got closer I could see that it was a very big spider....bigger than any black widow I had seen. Suddenly I was afraid. Marie had short shorts on and her exposed leg was just inches away. I told her we had to kill this spider--that it could be every bit as poisonous as a normal black widow. I got a book and tired to smash it against the wall, but something got in the way and I couldn't squish it all the way. And suddenly it was two spiders and they were both huge.

And at that point I woke up with my heart beating a little fast.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

WOW, you are such a lucid goddess, Twoshadows. And entertaining, I laughed through that whoooole dream man. And a triple-hitter, congrats!!!

So weird too because I was just thinking of you earlier today.

----------


## Twoshadows

Thanks Ophelia!

Yeah, I had to thank my subconscious for all the stuff with that guy. Hahaha....Justice! 

You just never know what DC's will do. And isn't that the best. It would be pretty boring if we controlled what all the Dc's did or said. My favorite tasks and things to do in LD's usually involve some sort of unknown factor. And the fire and the egg tasks this month were perfect for that. And I totally want to do the body part one too. Also my thing. One of my past personal tasks was to build a fire with my mind, burn off my hand or arm, then grow it back. This one has some similar elements.

Oh, and thanks for thinking about me.  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

I got basic II in an afternoon nap  :smiley: 

5:30pm An afternoon nap..
Several of us in a group were on a bus from Detroit Michigan and the bus was loaded with other people but I was sitting on a red cushion and had a seat all to myself and as the bus went thru the city it discharged passengers out of town until all that was left was our group going to a special training mission at an Army Depot and as we turned in the gate the driver flipped a switch that inverted our world and we were now riding on an upside down bus on a street in the sky and I recognized the red brick street as Fort Leanard Wood Missouri that if possible was in worse repair than the last time I saw it and became lucid and laughed and turned the world back right side up for myself only then thought about a task for fun and walked up the aisle to creep the driver by telling him he was not real and he said WTF and I told him I'm into lucid dreaming and astral projection and that was likely the reason I was selected for this mission and he said he had never seen anyone do that before but he was interested and was going to look into it and then I was waking up and tried for more recall but no good.. :tongue2:

----------


## Scalybird

My brother, Callum, was in my dream. I looked at my hands and saw that i had six fingers, and was now lucid. I usually get excited and try to zoom off into the sky. But (because my brother and I had been talking about trying to have better control over our dreams, and agreed to not suddenly attempt flying), instead I decided to just explore my surroundings.
We then had this conversation.
Me: "Oh cool! I'm lucid! I'm gonna go for a walk, ok? You don't have to come..."
He looked kind of upset/confused. 
Callum: "What? Why?"
Me: "You know. Because I'm dreaming. You don't, uh, you don't exist." I didn't want to hurt his feelings because he looked really cut.
He looked up from the ground and shrugged. 
Callum: "Well... I'm just gonna come anyway..."
We then explored some nice Australian bushland, I don't know if this counts as Advanced Task i, but a managed to stop a giant grizzly bear from attacking me and convinced him to let me ride on his back. We then explored the forest a bit more and, though I had lost control by this point, fought against some earth benders from Avatar. ^_^
I really want to meet the big guy again, I feel like we could be dream buddies.

----------


## Xanous

I waited long enough but I finally did the advanced one with fire. Well it was more circumstantial than anything but I though, sure there's fire why not burn myself in front of a family member  ::chuckle:: 





> I am in the yard at the old house in Luling, TX with my bro. There was something going on at the church but I can't remember now. Some man walks up talking to me. I suspect he is drunk so I smell his breath as he talks. He purposely talks heavy so that his breath is available for smelling. He has halitosis up no trace of alcohol. There is some conversation.
> 
> I go inside to look at something and close the door. There was a lot of panel glass on the exterior wall and door that should not be there. I turn around and really look at the old house. It has crappy siding but I remember brick. My brother is next to me again and I point and say, "That should be brick. I remember brick." Then gradually realize I am dreaming and remember that last time I wanted to burn the house down. I yell at my brother, "Quick! Light a match!" He instantly produces a lit match and it put it to the house. It goes out for a second but I concentrate on what a lit match looks like and it re-lights. I find a quart of motor oil and pour it on the fire. Then I think what I really need is gas. i look down and see a red plastic gas can. I pour the oil on it and the fire trails. I visualize the fire melting the plastic and watch. Jets of fire come spewing out and spread all over the house. The flames looks strange like some kind of firey water.
> 
> Satisfied, I remember the TOTM. I feel like I am going to wake so I hurry. I look at my bro and quickly step into the fire. I feel the warm like an electric blanket is over me and I watch the fire spread from my legs up to my arms and hands. My brother is just standing there, looking at me dumbly. The dream fades but I don't wake up. I have some FA.

----------


## Rozollo

I am in a house shortly after going to sleep. The house is a massive fair as well as reunion from high school. I become lucidly aware, spontaneously, and I grabbed a candle, recalling my advanced dream task, and watched my hand smolder as a Dream Figure worked with boxes. I was on fire, and I told him to look what I was doing. He said he was busy. I believe I told him he didn't exist, but he scoffed, as I sat with my hand on fire. The clarity of the dream was oddly brilliant.

----------


## reveriemyst

This sounded interesting so I wanted to give it a shot. But I failed.  :Sad: 

I was in a park, a fancy one with fountains and trees placed meticulously around, and it was bright and sunny. For some reason the only task I could remember was the date/adventure with a mythological creature. So I asked if there were any that would like to show up. I didn't have to wait long when Pyramid Head showed up (for anyone who knows him from Silent Hill  :tongue2:  But he's not a mythological character.  ::|:  ) I was like, "OMGWTF!" and then he starts swinging his great knife around.  :Oh noes:  Thankfully since I was lucid and nimble, I was able to dodge him, but still!
He was supposed to take me out to a romantic dinner.  ::sad2::  Or compliment me on my hair.  :Crying:  Not try to hack me into pieces.  :Sad: 

L'anyhoodle, I will give this another shot. Hopefully I'll have better luck the second time around.

----------


## Stalthdan

I'm not sure if this counts as Basic Task II, because I didn't exactly tell the DC that they weren't real. I just told them that the situation isn't real, that they're in my dream. You can find it here. I'm not sure if this counts though, since doesn't exactly fit the task description, but I suppose it would make an interesting read anyway.   :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I read the dream, and you told them this was all a dream so it counts! Congrats  ::happy::  This is your first TOTM success you say? Well done man.

My failed Advanced TOTM:





> The WILD was less interesting. WBTB, then I woke up, rolled over, felt some vibrations. Instead of opening my dream eyes, I just tried to see through my eyelids, and it worked. I could see my room slowly form in front of me, as if my eyelids were becoming transparent. Maybe the 2nd or 3rd time I was able to do this. Really cool. Anyway, I got out of bed, feeling like I really was getting up in real life. I was happy when I left the room and saw the livingroom empty of all furniture, with Chris on the floor playing with toys. I tried to think of the TOTM I wanted to do, and I remember wanting to summon Kevin Durand as the archangel Gabriel from Legion  I said "Hey Chris, want to go outside with me and see if we can summon Gabriel?" So he followed me outside. I called to the clouds a few times, but no success. I woke up shortly after.



*
Whole Dream.*

----------


## Stalthdan

I can't believe I actually got dem wings!  :woohoo:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Set your alarm clocks chickens, June TOTMs are coming!!

*Tasks of the Month for June 2013*

----------

